

Make. Publish. Share. 3 Minute Screencasts. - tomkin
https://quickcast.io/

======
pedalpete
I don't understand how any screencast company can not provide a screencast
demo of their app as the main feature on their homescreen.

They've buried theirs at the bottom of the page
[http://quick.as/qlckk](http://quick.as/qlckk), but why is it called mixture?
Not to mention, why is this such a bad screencast. I have no idea what this
guy is showing me.

